# Prostitution für schnelles Flugmount?



## MrFlix (10. April 2007)

Hier bitte klicken

Lests euch einfach durch und lasst mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. April 2007)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Hier bitte klicken
> 
> Lests euch einfach durch und lasst mal eure Meinung dazu hören.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...was soll man dazu noch sagen.

Andererseits glaub ich halt, die wird das so oder so schon aus anderen Anläßen (nur des schnöden Mammons wegen) getan haben, und jetzt machts es halt für ihr Mount.


Keine Ahnung wieviel bei eBay und Co 5k WoW-Gold kosten.....und es gibt ja wohl genug die Gold,Items,Char´s kaufen.

Die Frage ist wieviel dann im Schnitt umgerechnet ein Schäferstündchen mit der gekostet hätte und ob sie an ihr Gold nicht billiger rangekommen wär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (10. April 2007)

Oh mann.
Schon der Satz "I got my epic mount AND I got laid...bla bla" erklärt sich selbst.

Pff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. April 2007)

Wer für so was 5000 Gold zahlt, muss echt verzweifelt sein.


----------



## Kruaal (10. April 2007)

Genauer gesagt: Wer IHR für sowas 5000 Gold zahlt, der muss verzweifelt sein. Rechnet das mal in echtes Geld um, dafür bekommt man auf dem Kiez auch eine der Damen aus der Herbertstrasse.

Und die sehen zum Teil verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Lorille (10. April 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt: Wer IHR für sowas 5000 Gold zahlt, der muss verzweifelt sein. Rechnet das mal in echtes Geld um, dafür bekommt man auf dem Kiez auch eine der Damen aus der Herbertstrasse.
> 
> Und die sehen zum Teil verdammt gut aus!



Kennst du dich da aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. April 2007)

Scheinbar hat sie nen neuen Freund gefunden... 

Manche Leute sind echt bescheuert...


----------



## Patricko (10. April 2007)

Wenn sie Spaß dran hatte^^


Dann lasst sie doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



lol xD



P.s Ihr Mods seit aber auch selten da :-)


----------



## Kruaal (11. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Kennst du dich da aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geschäftsbeziehungen, weisst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

das ist wirklich sehr sehr traurig ... 

einerseits wird nicht nur sie in den "dreck" gezogen,
sondern auch WoW ... 

jetzt heißt es nicht nur ... 
ja wow macht süchtig, jugendliche aber auch ältere kommen nicht mehr von WoW weg
jetzt geht es noch eine stufe höher ... man verkauft sich selber damit man gold kaufen kann

ich mein irgendwo ist eine grenze, ich würde selber nie gold oder andere sachen 
online kaufen usw... hab auch für mein epic mount gespart ... hat genau 2 tage gedauert ... ja gut dann spar ich halt für flugmount 1 woche oder 2.... scheiß egal ... 

aber verkaufen würde ich mich nie ...


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber verkaufen würde ich mich nie ...



Ist die Frage ob dich überhaupt jemand kaufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spaß, recht hast du ja schon, auf den Ruf des mmorpg läuft das nur auf weitere negative hinsicht zu


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob dich überhaupt jemand kaufen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



npaar sind sicher dabei die mich kaufen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrrh


----------



## GelbeRose (11. April 2007)

Würde mich interessieren, ob sie "Erfolg" mit ihrer Anzeige hatte. Und ob sie hinterher der Meinung war, daß es das wirklich wert war. Denn wie das so bei Prostitution halt ist - man kann sich (meistens) nicht aussuchen, wer als nächstes kommt und etwas für sein Geld möchte.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (11. April 2007)

grins , na es haben bestimmt schon einige mehr gemacht für weniger *rofl*

na ja (grübel) ich hab auch noch kein epic flug hotte


----------



## hardok (11. April 2007)

oh man, ich hoffe, die chinafarmer-"mafia" nimmt sich das jetzt nicht zu herzen.
die entlassen sonst die ganzen jugendlichen, die 24/7 farmen und stellen prostituierte ein, die so das ingamegold "anschaffen".

ich moechte mir nicht vorstellen, wie sehr sich die reale welt und die virtuelle welt bei dieser "dame" verschoben haben.


----------



## Dalinga (11. April 2007)

Gehört in die selbe Kategorie wie "Das Epicmount wird nach dem nächsten Patch nur noch 2500g kosten"

Hat sich aber gut Mühe gegeben und darüber wird man bestimmt noch lange reden/lachen und einige werden es nach Monaten immer noch für bare Münze halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. April 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Gehört in die selbe Kategorie wie "Das Epicmount wird nach dem nächsten Patch nur noch 2500g kosten"
> 
> Hat sich aber gut Mühe gegeben und darüber wird man bestimmt noch lange reden/lachen und einige werden es nach Monaten immer noch für bare Münze halten
> 
> ...



naja ganz ist das thema ja nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (11. April 2007)

naja so abwegig finde ich das mal gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mein, meine freundin hat mir mal dasselbe Angebot gemacht nur für 200g...

natürlich hab ich nicht "ja" gesagt, ist ja meine freundin...bis ich dann festgestellt habe, dass sies ernst gemeint hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (11. April 2007)

Hm, selbe Story kannte ich auf anderen MMORPG's.
Hab ich hier ja auch irgendwo mal erzählt Sex für Items etc.

Mich schockt wenig seit der Chinese da seinen besten Freund erstochen hat der ein Item verkauft hat von seinem Account.


----------



## White Jen (11. April 2007)

Solche Leute tun mir einfach nur Leid. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Mimikri (11. April 2007)

Sorry, aber ich lese da gleich zu beginn, das es um "Urban Legends" geht.

Das ist do wie die Spinne aus der Yucca Palme.

Da steckt vielleicht ein bischen Wahrheit dahinter, aber ob das alles so stimmt...


... btw.: Es soll Leute geben, die haben Spass am Sex!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. April 2007)

Mimikri schrieb:


> ... btw.: Es soll Leute geben, die haben Spass am Sex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verbrennt sie! Kreuzigt sie! Blasphemie!


*g*


----------



## Seogoa (11. April 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Verbrennt sie! Kreuzigt sie! Blasphemie!
> *g*


RICHTIG, wem kann dieser Höllenakt nur Spaß machen???? es ist ein harter Kampf mit sich und mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht. Aber diesen Kampf muss man nun mal bestreiten um seinen Erben in die Welt setzen zu können. Einen Erben der in die eigenen Fusstapfen tritt und weiter für Ehre, Macht und Vaterland kämpft

PS. Kmme gerade aus dem Kino, 300 gesehen, absolut geiler Film


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Seogoa schrieb:


> RICHTIG, wem kann dieser Höllenakt nur Spaß machen???? es ist ein harter Kampf mit sich und mit dem weiblichen Geschlecht. Aber diesen Kampf muss man nun mal bestreiten um seinen Erben in die Welt setzen zu können. Einen Erben der in die eigenen Fusstapfen tritt und weiter für Ehre, Macht und Vaterland kämpft
> 
> PS. Kmme gerade aus dem Kino, 300 gesehen, absolut geiler Film




LOL


Manche Begriffe müsste man zensieren , schließlich gibt hier auch noch Jüngere Mitglieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerak (11. April 2007)

Patricko schrieb:


> LOL
> Manche Begriffe müsste man zensieren , schließlich gibt hier auch noch Jüngere Mitglieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 oO was müsste man denn an dem Post zensieren?
@Seogoa: Will da auch rein bin aber zu jung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auf so ne mit Handykamera im Kino gefilmte Version hab ich keine Lust^^


----------



## Patricko (11. April 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> oO was müsste man denn an dem Post zensieren?
> @Seogoa: Will da auch rein bin aber zu jung
> 
> 
> ...




Naja eigentlich keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe ne tolle Version gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habs aber net runtergeladen .... * sich im schatten versteck*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        
































Bin 14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunter_Killer (8. Mai 2007)

Also ich würde eigentlich nur gerne mal wissen was ihr in WoW macht!!!   ^^    

naja iss ja auch egal wo kann man am besten farmen was am meisten geld gibt das müsste man mal schreiben


----------



## Lilynight (9. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich bin im falschem Film.

*grübel*...hm...und wer weist ob das alles so stimmt!?


----------



## Ghosar (9. Mai 2007)

Das nennt man freie Marktwirtschaft. Angebot und Nachfrage. Ob es diese Person im RL wirklich gibt wissen wir ja nicht. 

Falls SIE echt ist, läuft sie für mich in der gleichen Kathegorie wie Grouppies die mit Bandmitgliedern schlafen. Es gibt ein Objekt der Begierde, für das sie alles tun. Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, aber wenn´s Spass macht... und nicht kriminell ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Könnte ja sein, dass der FREUND erst 14 ist, aber massenhaft WOW Gold besitzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich aber nicht hoffe.


----------



## Tschässe (9. Mai 2007)

Also eigentlich kann uns das ja egal sein, ich meine, wer sich selbst so wenig wert ist und sich verkauft, soll dies doch tun.. Bringt uns ja auch nichts wenn wir über Leute diskutieren die eben dies tun, oder solche denen WoW wichtiger als andere Dinge sind. Evtl. haben die ein Problem, aber lass derer sein..
Ich finds auch krank sowas zu tun. Ist doch auch viel schöner wenn man sich das Mount erarbeitet hat, das farmen macht ja zeitweilig auch Spass, vor allem mit Freunden. Und da ist es doch noch viel besser 100h mit den Freunden zu farmen als sich von irgendwem vernaschen zu lassen.. (Klar, auch schön, aber dann lieber aus anderen Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Denke diese Story hat schon was wahres an sich, hatte schon ma was ähnliches gehört.. Aber wie ein Vorposter schon sagte, das mit dem Chinesen fand ich schockierender.. Und ausserdem ist ja eh klar, dass es überall irgendwelche Fanatiker gibt die übertreiben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (9. Mai 2007)

Leute! Ihr seht das von der komplett falschen Seite.

Vorne Weg, hab des nie angeboten bzw. des Angebot angenommen.

Überlegt euch ma, nen One Night stand und 5k G, why not? Würdet ihr auch über nen normalen One Night stand lästern und "*grübeln*" ^^? Nein, nur weil jetzt da WoW mit drin steckt tut ihr so als ob das schlimm wär, ich meine lasst ihr doch den Spass. Denn ja, auch Frauen können Spass an Sex haben, ups ich hab das S Wort gesagt :O, und wenn sie single ist, und ihn sie ihn ja aussuchen kann, ausser sie kriegt nur ein Angebot :O, was ich aber net denke ^^, ist das doch net so schlimm oder? 


MfG Will


----------



## Seogoa (9. Mai 2007)

Willmasta schrieb:


> Leute! Ihr seht das von der komplett falschen Seite.
> 
> Vorne Weg, hab des nie angeboten bzw. des Angebot angenommen.
> 
> ...


/sign

mhhh jetzt wo das thema nochmal aufgekommen ist ... ich hab zwar mein epic greif schon aber da war so eine tolle Brust im AH für 1500g also *grübel* wäre schon verlockend, bei interesse einfach mal ne PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (9. Mai 2007)

erm ja... ich mach hier mal zu ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## flyinghfalcon (25. Juli 2007)

oh gott^^


----------

